# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Ψωρίαση στον κούνελο !!!

## dimitris133

καλησπέρα και καλες γιορτες να έχουμε ολοι ,εχω ενα κουνελο και εχει ψωριαση στα αυτια.Υπαρχει καποιο φαρμακο για την θεραπεία του????

----------


## mariakappa

πως το ξερεις οτι ειναι ψωριαση? το πηγες στο γιατρο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπάρχει φάρμακο που το κάνουμε με υποδόρια ένεση. Θα σου το δώσει ο κτηνίατρος η ο φαρμακοποιός που έχει και κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα.

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω αν δεν μαθεις πως λεγεται το ακαρι ,απο οτι ειδα στο δικτυο που την δημιουργει .υπαρχει αναφορα για χρηση στο αυτι αμυγδαλελαιου και αιθεριου ελαιου αγγουριου .το πρωτο υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια ... το δευτερο δεν ξερω πως εξαγεται απο το αγγουρι .αλλα σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και φαρμακο κανονικο .αν δεν μπορεις να το πας σε κτηνιατρο ,εστω προσπαθησε να μαθεις πληροφοριες για την ονομασια του ακαρεως

----------


## mariakappa

εγω θελω να μου πει πως ξερει οτι ειναι ψωριαση.υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι μηκυτας.θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις μια φωτο ή να μου περιγραψεις πως ειναι το δερμα της στο σημειο? βλεπεις και σε αλλα σημεια στο σωμα της να υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## dimitris133

καλη χρονια παιδια με υγεια και ευτυχια..τον κουνελο τον πηγα στο κτηνιατρο και μου ειπε οτι εχει ψωριαση .μου ειπε να του ριξω cebasil αρεομενο στο νερο και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα...μου ειπε οτι τα κουνελια βγαζουν ψωριαση στα αυτια και οτι ειναι συχνη ασθενεια....ευχαριστω.......

----------


## giorgos_

Υπαρχουν 3 τροποι απαλλαγης απο την ψωριαση των κουνελιων. 
Η πρωτη ειναι και η προτεινομενη απο την κτηνιατρικη σχολη για κουνελια τα οποια δεν εγκυμονουν και δεν ειναι στη γαλουχια. 
Ενέσιμο διάλυμα Ιβερμεκτίνης, 400 μικρογραμμαρια ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους πχ για 4 κιλα κουνελι 0,16ml ιβερμεκτίνη.
Γινεται με συριγγα ινσουλινης σηκωνοντας το δερμα πισω απο τα αυτια υποδορια, η χρησιμοποιωντας την ιδια ποσοτητα διάλυματος ιβερμεκτίνης με ποσοτητα γλυκου διαλυματος (πχ το σιροπι απο κομποστες φρουτων) και δινοντας το να το πιει. 

ΤΡΕΙΣ επαναλειψεις καθε 15 μερες

----------


## giorgos_

Η δευτερη αφορα κουνελες που εγκυμονουν και ειναι στη γαλουχια. Δραστικη  ουσια: διάλυμα επίχυσης σελαμεκτίνης επαλειψη κατα το μηκος της  σπονδυλικης στηλης και ελαφρο μασαζ. Επαναληψη σε ενα μηνα. 2 με 5  ημερες μετα τον απογαλακτισμο Ενέσιμο διάλυμα Ιβερμεκτίνης ως πριν.
Η τριτη εναλακτικη 9ml παραφινελαιο και 1 ml TAC-TIC και κανουμε τοπικη εφαρμογη.
Τελος παλια στην πολη μου κανανε το εξης 15-20% θειαφι και 80-85% ελαιολαδο σε γυαλινο μπουκαλι ανακατεμα και τοπικη εφαρμογη.
Προσοχη στη τοπικη εφαρμογη να μην φτανει μεχρι μεσα στο αυτι.

----------


## jk21

το θειαφι ειναι γνωστο ακαρεοκτονο .σε συνδιασμο με λαδι (τα απομονωνει και σκανε ) , που κανει πιο ηπια την δουλεια του παραφινελαιου ,λογικα θα εχει καλη δραση

----------


## ggamb

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Δημήτρη κάνεις μια κρέμα με θειάφι και λάδι και βάζεις στην περιοχή. Το κακο με αυτην την κρέμα είναι οτι μαδάει η περιοχή και κοκκινίζει, για να το αποφύγεις αυτό μπορεις να βάλεις sebasil
http://www.provet.gr/el/animal-healt...cut.sol./7-490

----------


## adreas

> το θειαφι ειναι γνωστο ακαρεοκτονο .σε συνδιασμο με λαδι (τα απομονωνει και σκανε ) , που κανει πιο ηπια την δουλεια του παραφινελαιου ,λογικα θα εχει καλη δραση


Παραδοσιακή  συνταγή  στο  μέρος μου.

----------


## giorgos_

Και στο μερος μου Ανδρεα  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιώργο όταν είχα κουνέλια ένας φίλος μου, μου έδινε ένα διάφανο φάρμακο που το έριχνα στο νερό. όταν το έριχνα στο νερό γινόταν σαν γάλα. αφού το κουναγα καλά το έβαζα σε βαποριζατέρ και ψέκαζα μέσα στα αυτιά τα κουνέλια. επίσης τις κλούβες και τα κουνέλια στο σώμα.

νομίζω ήταν ιβερμεκτινη. 
αν μπορείς να ρωτήσεις κάποιον κτηνίατρο, θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## giorgos_

Θα το ρωτησω αν και δεν πιστευω να ηταν ιβερμεκτινη. Συνηθως οταν η αγωγη γινετε τοπικα θα πρεπει να ειμαστε πολλοι προσεκτικοι γιατι παρατηρουνται μεχρι βλαβες του νευρικου συστηματος (παραλυση του ζωου). Οταν πρωτοασχοληθηκα με τα κουνελια καποιος γνωστος κτηνιατρος της πολης μου μου εδωσε κατι σαν κατσαριδοκτονο σπρευ να τα ψεκασω στα αυτια.

----------


## giorgos_

Φιλε Κωστα στην περιπτωση που αναφερεσε προκειται για ενα εξωπαρασιτοκτονο αντιπαρασιτοκτονο διάλυμα τυπου sebasil που δρα με την επαφη και οχι με την δηλητηριαση των ακαρεων της ψωρας μεσω της τροφικης οδου.

----------


## giorgos_

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω αν δεν μαθεις πως λεγεται το ακαρι ,απο οτι ειδα στο δικτυο που την δημιουργει .υπαρχει αναφορα για χρηση στο αυτι αμυγδαλελαιου και αιθεριου ελαιου αγγουριου .το πρωτο υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια ... το δευτερο δεν ξερω πως εξαγεται απο το αγγουρι .αλλα σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και φαρμακο κανονικο .αν δεν μπορεις να το πας σε κτηνιατρο ,εστω προσπαθησε να μαθεις πληροφοριες για την ονομασια του ακαρεως


Το ακαρι ειναι το Psoroptes cuniculi

----------


## jk21

δυο χρησιμα αρθρακια για το θεμα 

http://medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/earmite/Psoroptes.htm

http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-a...ear-mites.html

----------


## MariaK

να σας πω την γνώμη μου για το θεμα διότι ασχολουμαι πολλα χρονια με κουνελια η μονη λυση για να σωσεις ενα αρρωστο κουνελι ειναι ο κτηνιατρος κανενα αλλο γιατροσοφι ,διοτι η ψωριαση ξεκιναει τις περισοτερες φορες απο την βαση του αυτιου  και οχι απο ψηλα ,μεσα στο αυτι απαγορευετε το θειαφι επισης τα κουνελια εχουν μια σηνηθεια να γλειφουν τα αυτια τους οποτε ο κτηνιατρος ειναι η καλητερη λυση για την αποφυγη της ψωριασης πρεπει το κλουβι να κρατιετε οσο πιο καθαρο γινετε και γενικα το κουνελι να εχει μια βασικη καθαριοτητα σε ολλα του τα ανικειμενα οπος ακριβος και τα πουλια οτιδήποτε βρώμικο το σκοτώνει !!!

----------

